# Is the internet tv site www.satellitedirect.com a scam?



## jacag04 (Jul 12, 2006)

The site actually looks legitimate but can you really get good channels just by installing a program on your computer? I'm guessing they give you junk channels nobody watches. Are the awards at the bottom of their page credible?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The site won't load for me ... but it sounds like something to stay away from.


----------



## jacag04 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yahoo Answers had a lot of people saying its a scam but many of those people just assume rather than have first hand knowledge. If somebody on here knew I would trust their opinion over a yahooer


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

First of all, it isn't satellite. The service they are providing (if they provide one) is IPTV.
Second ... there is no brick & mortar. The domain registration is private, the contact info form is a blind email.
Third ... payment is through a third party (affiliate "jose80"). And a $49.95 payment marked down from $149.95? I'm waiting for them to throw in the second set of knives free!
Fourth ... as you noted, there are awards without reference to who gave them. It is like putting references on your resume without names or contact information. And the "customer testimonials"?

Every alarm bell says run! But if you want to ignore the better judgement of others and be another guy who lost his money and can speak from experience it's only $49.95 ... unless they manage to slip something recurring in on you and jack that up before you can stop it (as some Internet scams do).

Give me a brick and mortar contact and solid references and it might be worth a risk ... but as it stands I woudn't try it. Some things that sound too good to be true are too good to be true.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I would never say that any business is a "scam" because I don't want to be sued.

My opinion of Satellite Direct is that, at best, it appears to be packaging a UI around a lot of freely available internet content and charging about $50 for it. I wouldn't be surprised if SD spends more on marketing than it did on product development. SD's descriptions paint the most positive possible picture of their content, but I've never noticed any falsehoods in their claims.

None of that sounds illegal to me, and just compiling that list is worth something, but it's a lot more than I'd want to pay for it. With a bit of effort, you can probably find that content for free elsewhere. Maybe start with Beeline TV or wwiTV, to name a couple of examples, or Google around for what you want.


----------

